# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Храм Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты >  Гаура Пурнима 2011

## Aniruddha das

Программа празднования Гаура-пурнимы

Дорогие вайшнавы, друзья!

От всего сердца приглашаем вас на празднование священной Гаура Пурнимы!

Господь Чайтанья и Господь Нитьянанда взошли над горизонтом Гауды одновременно, подобно Солнцу и Луне, восходящим в один и тот же момент. Они пришли для того, чтобы даровать высшее сокровище, любовь к Богу, каждому. Прежде такого не случалось в этом мире!



В этот раз празднование Гаура Пурнимы выпадает на выходные дни.

19 марта, суббота:
7:30 – Даршан-арати (приветствие Божеств), Гуру-пуджа Шриле Прабхупаде
9:00 – Гаура-катха и Гаура-киртан (выступления старших вайшнавов московской общины: совместное пение бхаджанов, посвященным Господу Чайтанье, рассказы об удивительных деяниях Махапрабху)
15:00 – Абхишека Их Светлостей Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты (Динамо), Шри Шри Гаура-Нитай (Ашрам Бхактиведанты) и Шри Шри Гаура-Нитай (БКЦ на Ботаническом)
18:00 – Праздничное угощение
19:00 – Маха-гаура-арати

20 марта, воскресенье:
13:00 – Киртан
16:00 – Гаура-катха
18:00 – Пир Джаганнатхи Мишры
19:30 – Маха-гаура-арати

Фотографии Гаура-пурнимы прошлого года: http://www.dayalnitay.ru/index.php?o...d=90&Itemid=66

Бюджет праздника в этом году следующий:

Цветы для Божеств 40 000 руб
Пир для Божеств 15 000 руб
Новые одежды для Божеств 15 000 руб
Ягья 5 000 руб
Абхишека 10 000 руб
Пир на Гаура Пурниму (19 марта) 40 000 руб
Пир Джаганнатхи Мишры (20 марта) 80 000 руб
Газ 3 000 тыс
Расходные материалы 3 000 руб
Аренда туалетов 20 000 руб
Откачка септика 5 000 руб
Бензин 1 500 руб
Вывоз мусора 2 500 руб
Отопление пандала 6 000 руб
Подготовка гостевой (химчистка чехлов) 5 000 руб
Прочее 10 000 руб
Всего 266 000 руб
Амартизационные расходы храма 100 000 руб

ИТОГО 366 000 руб

Будем очень признательны вам за помощь! Праздики, которые мы проводим в храме, специально предназначены для того, чтобы каждый из нас имел возможность не только встречаться друг с другом, слушать о Кришне, принимать кришна-прасад, но и помогать другим познакомиться с учением Кришны, а также послужить вайшнавам, преданным Кришны.

Каждый может принять участие в духовных праздниках! Для этого нужно только придти и участвовать. Если вы готовы принять участие в приготовлении прасада, обращайтесь к Сундара Рупе Прабху (8926-848-8537). Для того, чтобы поучаствовать в киртане (со своими инструментами), звоните Ашоке Кришне Прабху (8967-187-0287). Ответственный за раздачу прасада – Петр Никольский (8985-361-3391).

Если же в силу объективных обстоятельств у Вас не получается принять активное участие, вы всегда можете сделать достойное пожертвование как во время самого праздника, так и до него. Для этого обратитесь в отдел приема пожертвований.

Приходите, участвуйте! Приглашайте своих друзей!

----------


## Aniruddha das

19 марта гаудия-вайшнавы отмечают свой главный праздник - явление Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Ровно 525 лет назад Он явился, чтобы пролить на людей особую милость - научить их повторению святого имени Кришны - харинама-санкиртане.
Принято говорить, что Господь Чайтанья учил людей только повторять Харе Кришна - Он не писал книг, не строил храмов и не устанавливал Божества. Но все это Он поручил Своим последователям - 6 госвами Вриндавана и другим. Более того, даже будучи на Земле, Гауранга и Нитьянанда проявились как Божества в доме Гауридаса Пандита в Амбика-калне, а Гаура и Гададхара - у Ванинатхи Випры в Чампахати (Навадвипа).
Господу Чайтанье поклоняются прежде всего с помощью киртана, однако Он принимает и другие виды служения. Вот как описывается праздничная абхишека Гауранги Махапрабху:

"Как обычно, преданные собрались в доме Шривасы на ночной киртан. С первыми же звуками маха-мантры Гауранга поднялся и начал Свой божественный танец, но вдруг в лице Его что-то переменилось. Окинув всех царственным взглядом, Он взошел на трон Господа Вишну, ни от кого более не скрывая Своего истинного положения. Так началась Маха-пракаша-лила великое откровение, длившееся двадцать один час.

Неописуемый восторг охватил всех собравшихся.

- Пойте молитвы! - повелел Гауранга, и тот же миг зазвучал сладкий голос Мукунды, поющего Ему славу.

Впервые Господь показал Свое величие и могущество столь явно, и преданным захотелось почтить Господа церемонией раджа-раджешвара-абхишеки, которую проводят во славу лишь самых могущественных царей Вселенной.

Не дожидаясь ничьих распоряжений, преданные бросились к Ганге за водой. Ее тщательно процеживали и ароматизировали мускатом, сандаловой пастой и камфарой.

Церемонию абхишеки торжественно начал Господь Нитьянанда, беспрестанно повторяя при этом: "Слава! Слава!". Адвайта Ачарья и Шриваса Пандит читали знаменитую молитву "Пуруша-сукта", Мукунда и другие певцы пели мелодичные бхаджаны, а остальные танцевали со слезами на глазах.

Все, кому выпало счастье оказаться в эти часы в доме Шривасы, утопали в океане блаженства. Один за другим, они трепетно подходили к алтарю, брали в руки небольшую раковину с водой и омывали Господа.

После того, как омовение завершилось, преданные завернули Господа в мягкие полотенца, а затем поднесли Ему новые одежды и ароматную сандаловую пасту. Они заново украсили трон Господа Вишну, и Махапрабху взошел на него. Господь Нитьянанда раскрыл над головой Гауранги роскошный белый зонт, а Нарахари стал омахивать Его чамарой.

В алтарную комнату внесли большой поднос, на котором лежали, фрукты, благовония, ароматное масло, светильник, новые одежды, брахманский шнур и другие предметы поклонения. После арати кто-то из преданных принес ароматное масло и начал растирать им лотосные стопы Господа. Другие же поклонялись Ему, предлагая нежные листья туласи. К Его стопам складывали драгоценные камни, золотые и серебряные украшения и дорогие шелка.

Затем Чайтанья Махапрабху, Верховный Господь Вайкунтхи, повелел преданным:
- Принесите что-нибудь поесть!

Преданные стали предлагать Господу сотни литров йогурта, сладкого сгущенного молока, сотни гроздьев бананов, огромное количество мунг-дала, горы молочных сладостей, камфару, бетель, фрукты, орехи, и Господь мгновенно поглощал все это, приводя собравшихся в изумление..."

Господь Чайтанья приходит как Божество для того, чтобы дать преданным возможность лично служить Себе. В день Своего явления, Гаура-Пурниму, Он особенно милостив. Милость Господа Чайтаньи - это возможность получить любовь к Богу. Говорится, что тот, кто в день Гаура-пурнимы:
- постится до восхода луны
- участвует в абхишеке Господа Чайтаньи
- омывается в Ганге (хотя бы мысленно)
обязательно обретет Кришна-прему.

Пожалуйста, приходите и участвуйте в празднике! Напоминаем, что непосредственно принять участие в абхишеке смогут только преданные в чистой вайшнавской одежде (дхоти или сари), но омывать Господа в волнах святого имени может каждый!
Абхишека на Гаура-пурниму - особое событие. Говорится, что тот, кто помогает собирать компоненты для поклонения Божеству, получает не меньшую милость Господа, чем тот, кто непосредственно служит Ему. Вы можете принести фрукты для соков, мед или молоко - всего во время абхишеки используется не меньше сотни литров различных благоприятных жидкостей, так что возможностей для служения хватает! Подготовка к абхишеке начинается за несколько часов, так что приносить (особенно фрукты) лучше в первой половине дня 19 марта.

Чтобы лучше настроиться на праздник, можно почитать статьи о Господе Чайтанье:
http://dayalnitay.ru/index.php?optio...8-28&Itemid=53
http://dayalnitay.ru/index.php?optio...8-28&Itemid=53
http://dhama.dayalnitay.ru/index.php...dvip&Itemid=64

Или посмотреть новый видео-ролик:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBeNkBJn8LY

http://dayalnitay.ru - личный сайт Их Светлостей Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты

----------


## Aniruddha das

Фотографии с праздника

----------


## Вишну-рата дас

Благодарность вайшнавам за фестиваль Гаура-пурнимы.
(Текст матаджи Веда-прии)

Зачем люди устраивают праздники? Это повод собраться вместе, пообщаться с друзьями, вкусно поесть... Все это есть и в праздниках вайшнавских; общение с преданными и почитание прасада - неотъемлемая часть любой махотсавы. Но кое-чего нет больше нигде. Преданные собираются для того, чтобы пообщаться с Богом - в форме Божеств и святого имени. Во время любого вайшнавского праздника все взгляды и сердца устремлены к Господу - и Он отвечает преданным взаимностью. 
В праздники Бог в полной мере проявляет Свое могущество - к Нему приходят тысячи людей с подарками, поздравлениями, просьбами - и Он отвечает всем.



Удивительно наблюдать, как посреди серого, еще по-зимнему мрачного города собираются сотни людей в дхоти и сари. Одни надевают вайшнавскую одежду часто, другие - и таких большинство - переодеваются только ради праздника. А точнее - чтобы поучаствовать в абхишеке Божеств. Таковы правила установленные Самим Господом - и преданные с радостью принимают их, чтобы доставить Ему удовольствие. Абхишека делается не молоком и не соком, преданные омывают Господа своей любовью, и заметно, как с каждой новой раковиной на лицах Божеств расцветают счастливые улыбки.

Настоящий праздник рождается не только благодаря усилиям организаторов, но и с помощью каждого гостя. Господа не зря называют Рамой - всерадующим. Он отвечает на желание преданных служить Ему, даруя взамен - каждому! - духовную радость.

В последнее время преданные буквально заваливают Шри Шри Даял-Нитая Шачисуту новыми украшениями, цветами и фруктами (для абхишеки и просто так); кто-то готовит дома особые блюда для предложения... А для некоторых праздник начинается задолго до основной даты - шьются новые одежды, составляется расписание, покупается бхога, моется храм. К этому празднику заново покрасили колонны в алтарной и внешнюю часть алтаря.

Гауранга и Нитьянанда с удовольствием принимают все подношения, но больше всего Их радует то, ради чего Они пришли в этот мир - харинама-санкиртана. Киртан - главная часть вайшнавского праздника. Ведущие подбираются заранее - ведь вести киртан в такой день - большая честь! Но принять участие в санкиртане может каждый - не обязательно уметь играть на караталах или мриданге, можно вовсе не иметь голоса и слуха... Маха-мантра Харе Кришна состоит всего из 16 слов, но доставляет Господу Чайтанье большее удовольствие, чем самая роскошная абхишека. Поэтому в праздник киртан поют целый день - сменяются певцы, музыканты и мелодии, но слова те же - и Господь готов бесконечно наслаждаться омовением в волнах святого имени...

Кажется, преданные чувствуют это желание Господа, и поэтому не хотят расходиться. Раз за разом можно наблюдать одну и ту же картину. Поздний вечер. Уже давно закрыт алтарь, ушли спать брахмачари, большинство прихожан разъехались по домам. А в алтарной продолжается киртан. Кому-то не хватило целого дня праздника, кто-то наоборот - только сейчас вырвался с работы, чтобы хоть немного побыть с преданными. На этих киртанах царит удивительно домашняя атмосфера. Люди, такие разные по возрасту, количеству инициаций, общественному положению, становятся одной семьей, центр которой - Бог.

Кали-юга - век раздоров. Но харинама-санкиртана, как ничто другое, помогает преодолеть все препятствия. В этом и заключается милость самого милостивого проявления Господа - Шри Кришны Чайтаньи Махапрабху.

Огромное спасибо хочется сказать всем вайшнавам, устроившим для Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачи-суты и Их преданных такой прекрасный фестиваль! Спасибо всем кто убирал и украшал храм, спасибо старшим преданным за прекрасную Гаура-катху, пуджари за за море цветов и сияющие лица Божеств, киртаниям за океан Святого Имени, поварам и их помошникам за бесподобное угощение. Спасибо за марафон по распространению книг Шрилы Прабхупады и за великолепную праздничную харинаму! Спасибо за пожертвования, благодаря которым праздник состаялся!

Что бы еще раз пережить его радостную атмосферу можно полюбоваться на фото-репортаж с праздника:
http://www.dayalnitay.ru/index.php?v...lery&Itemid=86
 Или поспотреть видео-репортажи преданных:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7oFPnRCO6w
http://rutube.ru/tracks/4236271.html...3ca148cc85a9ba

Шри Гаура-пурнима маха-махотсава ки джая!

http://www.dayalnitay.ru/ - сайт Их Светлостей Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачи-суты
http://blogs.mail.ru/mail/vishnurata/  - блог Вишну-рата даса

----------

